# Bone In Rib Eye



## jonty (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is well.  Finally got settled into the new house and it seems summer may decide to start so the smoker is coming out.

I went on a butchery masterclass last night (recommended!!) and I got a big piece of bone in rib eye to bring home and cook for myself.  The meat itself is weighing 2.5kgs (with the bone) and I wanted to smoke it this weekend for when the wife gets home.

I had originally thought I would smoke it to around 120 internal temp, then finish on a high temp bbq to sear the outside and finally allow to rest for 10-15 minutes.  However I am not sure if this is the right method or how long this will take?

Additionally, does anyone have any tips or tricks with bone in rib eye?  What wood would people use?  I was planning to use a normal rub and cook it with the fat cap on top (so its standing up almost with the fat on top).  I was also thinking of using cherry wood.

Jonty


----------



## mike w (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey Jonty, 
I'd imagine you've already cooked your roast but the next time Try this recipe and method. I use this one all the time for beef roasts and it is phenomenal. http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/prime_rib_roast.html


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Jonty, not sure how I missed your post! How did it turn out, any pictures?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2016)

DARN IT!  I missed this one also.  *Give us another chance Jonty!*   We are NOT normally this sloppy!  Hope it all turned out GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

